# Screenshot Wettbewerb



## CptSam (8. Mai 2010)

Gibt es eigentlich keine Screenshot Contests mehr??


----------



## Tobias-F (28. Juli 2010)

Was waren das denn für Wettbewerbe?


----------



## CptSam (28. Juli 2010)

z.B.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ptember-oktober-games-panorama-pano-pics.html


----------



## Sarge_70 (28. Juli 2010)

Leider läuft da seit geraumer Zeit nix mehr. 

Der letzte Contest liegt nun schon knapp 6 Monate zurück.


----------

